# Job for US expat in AUS



## expatopportunity

Do you have an understanding of AS9100, AS9103, AS9110, and AS9120 standards? 
Are you a Six Sigma Green or Black Belt?
Do you have experience in supplier quality management with emphasis in Aircraft Systems and Structure manufacturing?
Are you a self-starter with ability to manage workload with minimal direction?
Are you proficient in Microsoft Office Suite?

Are you in the Sydney or Melbourne area?

Look for the full job description at:
jobview dot careerone dot com dot au

Search for, "Supplier Quality Surveillance"

Cheers


----------

